# Muscles or Brains what do you women prefer?



## papapump04 (Sep 28, 2011)

Muscle's or Brain's wht do you women perffer?.

Now One thing I have always been curious about is wht women perffer Muscle's or Brains the Good Guy or Bad Guy and why.


----------



## Schez (Sep 29, 2011)

Brains + sense of humour. IF he had a horrible body then it'd turn me off though but he doesn't have to be muscle bound either.

Good guy as long as he's not boringly good.


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm with Schez... I need both to some degree. I've got to find him physically attractive, but that doesn't mean total adonis, necessarily (though he does need to be more muscular than me!). Ultimately, brains are the most important. It's the brains that makes a guy interesting, fun to be around, thoughtful, and compassionate. Good guys win with me, though a bit of bad-boy in bed is nice once in a while!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

In a perfect world the'd go for the smart guy.

When have you ever seen a brainiac in unmatched attire with a hot ass woman? 

Never! Unless he has a a very muscular bank account.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's different for each woman. There are both types. Women who are purely physical and possibly a little shallow. And then the ones who don't care what they look like as long as they meet their needs. 

I believe that a good mix of both is probably where you want to be at.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2011)

muscle won't help if you're dumb as a rock or an asshole. brains won't help if you're fat or ugly or have no personality. a great personality can make an average guy hot.


----------



## Chubby (Sep 29, 2011)

papapump04 said:


> Muscle's or Brain's wht do you women perffer?.


Good heart


----------



## niki (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks initially attract, usually, intellect and humor keep me interested.  Sometimes the order is reversed. Depth transcends looks. Many qualities trump looks in the end......irregular features become endearing when viewed with affection.


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

I love muscle and brains.  A smart guys keeps me challenged.  Muscles are just hot.


----------



## Drew1975 (Oct 6, 2011)

aww thanks Brains + sense of humour thats me ...time to go pull that hot chick ???


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 7, 2011)

Brains. Like my dad says "Ugly is fixable, stupid is forever."


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Brains. Like my dad says "Ugly is fixable, stupid is forever."




Exactly. I married a nerd. I'm a nerd. 

Now we're fit and muscular. And nerds.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Exactly. I married a nerd. I'm a nerd.
> 
> Now we're fit and muscular. And nerds.



Nothing says nerd like statistician.  Im kidding, Im a math guy too(turn accountant).


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 8, 2011)

*nerd?*



Built said:


> Exactly. I married a nerd. I'm a nerd.
> 
> Now we're fit and muscular. And nerds.



I'm always wondering about this kind of relationship. I wonder if you'd have gone out with your nerdy husband before he got ripped. I love the fit women at the gym but KNOW they'd chew me up and spit me out.

(Need to keep lifting)


----------



## gearin up (Oct 8, 2011)

they want both to different degrees depending on the individual woman.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 8, 2011)

Always funny when questions like these show up in the female section... and then guys go and answer them for us.

Recent experiences have told me that I need someone who will challenge and educate me, but have a similar active body. I think I basically just need a male me. If the support isn't there, pushing me forward, then it doesn't matter what body type you have. So, both are important, but more brains than muscles for me.


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2011)

When I met my wife, I told her I went to the gym, and she looked at me as she lit a cigarette with a confused look on her face and asked, why?  Now she is hooked and is in fantastic shape.  Stupid is tough to change.  Fitness and healthy living is easy in comparison.


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2011)

workinglegs said:


> I'm always wondering about this kind of relationship. I wonder if you'd have gone out with your nerdy husband before he got ripped. I love the fit women at the gym but KNOW they'd chew me up and spit me out.
> 
> (Need to keep lifting)


workinglegs - neither of us was buff when we met. He was a skinny-fat mountain biker with a permanent little tummy, and I was a fat university student. I outweighed him when we married.


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 8, 2011)

*on that note ...*



Built said:


> workinglegs - neither of us was buff when we met. He was a skinny-fat mountain biker with a permanent little tummy, and I was a fat university student. I outweighed him when we married.



Hey Built ... now that you're Built ... could you see yourself attracted to a skinny guy? Would you end up feeling dominating and superior ... cant imagine that kind of relationship would be healthy ... at least not for the guy ...


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2011)

I train for myself. Hubby's not jacked - he's a mountain biker. He's got some nice muscle going on, but he's 5'11 and 170 lbs. 

I'd have trouble with a morbidly obese guy, or a bonerack, but outside of these, it's really not that big of a deal to me. A guy who hated himself - THAT would be a problem. 

Dominating and superior. Hmmm. You make it sound like the only drivers would be physical size and strength.


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 9, 2011)

*explanation*



Built said:


> I train for myself. Hubby's not jacked - he's a mountain biker. He's got some nice muscle going on, but he's 5'11 and 170 lbs.
> 
> I'd have trouble with a morbidly obese guy, or a bonerack, but outside of these, it's really not that big of a deal to me. A guy who hated himself - THAT would be a problem.
> 
> Dominating and superior. Hmmm. You make it sound like the only drivers would be physical size and strength.



Well I suppose a person's attitude and personality could certainly lead to dominating and superior attitudes ... but it seems to me if one person in a potential relationship also has a physically superior body ... those tendencies would just get more exaggerated ... or would certainly be easier to act upon.

But maybe not????


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2011)

I think as long as I was with someone who was also an athlete I'd be fine. Put it this way - I don't personally find a marathon runner's body appealing, but if my guy were a marathoner and totally into his sport (trained well, worked out to help his running, read good material about how to optimize his diet and his training) I would totally respect that - his goals would be different, but he'd have specific goals he was working toward. As long as he also respected my goals I see no conflict. (If he tried to get me to stop lifting and start running so I'd lose all this pesky muscle he'd be out the door!)


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 9, 2011)

*hmmmm*



Built said:


> I think as long as I was with someone who was also an athlete I'd be fine. Put it this way - I don't personally find a marathon runner's body appealing, but if my guy were a marathoner and totally into his sport (trained well, worked out to help his running, read good material about how to optimize his diet and his training) I would totally respect that - his goals would be different, but he'd have specific goals he was working toward. As long as he also respected my goals I see no conflict. (If he tried to get me to stop lifting and start running so I'd lose all this pesky muscle he'd be out the door!)



I think we're in agreement. A skinny guy is just plain doesn't have a chance with a more muscular girl. In reality. I've got some really skinny toothpick legs I'm working on and ironically I find women with really nice muscular legs the most attractive .... I can't hide behind my warmup pants forever ... damn!!!!


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 9, 2011)

*this isn't going to end up good ...*

here's where I'm starting ... and here's what I like ... NOT the basis of a healthy relationship probably ... LOL


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2011)

Heavy deads, deep, heavy squats and lots of food will do you a world of good.


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 10, 2011)

I try ... but just not genetically capable I don't think ....


----------



## Drew1975 (Oct 10, 2011)

workinglegs said:


> I try ... but just not genetically capable I don't think ....


 

you need help lol..


----------



## Built (Oct 10, 2011)

working, describe why you think you have a genetic flaw that precludes proper leg development.


----------



## workinglegs (Oct 10, 2011)

*stickbody ..*

Leg exercises just never seem to make an impact on my muscle development. Especially in the leg department.

Arms have always responded a bit. And my abs are naturally not too bad but that's based I think on just being thin mostly.

My legs and butt though are very hard cases.

I just think the genetics of my family is predisposed to skinny ...

I see both men and women in my gym who are just naturally muscular ...

Wondering if I should experiment with some gear/juice ... Not sure how to start ...

All this is a long way from the original Muscles vs. Brains question ... sorry


----------



## Built (Oct 10, 2011)

No worries - if the thread continues along this line, I'll split it and start a new one. 

Describe your current training, and your diet, in detail. 

Are you gaining weight? 

How many calories a day do you consume.


----------



## robbiek426 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ladies nice answers. Gives a guy like me hope!!!!!

JK.

But seriously I think it is pretty much the same for both sexes. Obviously I would say that in general guys are more shallow. In my opinion so are women, but women do not appear to be as brash about it.

I like a happy mixture. I love a great personality. Educated but not boring. I dont mean just book smart either. I like it when someone thinks for themselves and has some form of intellectual properties to their being. Someone who questions everything and accepts no absolutes in life. I would like a "Fit" women but proportionately thick is super effin hot too. 
I could definately  be with a girl who ranges from 6-10 just as long as they have good personal character and are interesting to talk to. 99% of a relationship is communicating in some way so if I cant talk to someone there wouldnt really be a relationship. A variance in the subject matter would be great too. I dont want to hear the same goofy stuff every day. 
If any lady like this ^ resides on this forum hit me up! JK.


----------



## VikingWarlord (Oct 11, 2011)

Built said:


> I think as long as I was with someone who was also an athlete I'd be fine. Put it this way - I don't personally find a marathon runner's body appealing, but if my guy were a marathoner and totally into his sport (trained well, worked out to help his running, read good material about how to optimize his diet and his training) I would totally respect that - his goals would be different, but he'd have specific goals he was working toward. As long as he also respected my goals I see no conflict. (If he tried to get me to stop lifting and start running so I'd lose all this pesky muscle he'd be out the door!)



Eww. Women with muscles are grooooooooooooss!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 11, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> Eww. Women with muscles are grooooooooooooss!



Yes, yes positively repulsive. 

Brains are just downright sexy. Perhaps the trick lies in finding one who has the right combination of both brains and body. Let's do a principal component analysis and figure this out, ok Built?


----------



## VikingWarlord (Oct 11, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Perhaps the trick lies in finding one who has the right combination of both brains and body.



What if we have neither brains nor body?

Good thing I'm rich!

Wait...dammit.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 11, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> What if we have neither brains nor body?
> 
> Good thing I'm rich!
> 
> Wait...dammit.



I think without brains or body you would be deceased!


----------



## Built (Oct 11, 2011)

Jesse - dammit, I can't rep you again. <fumes, shakes tiny fist in rage>
Lynnlynn - PCA, totally. 
workinglegs - I'ma build you a new thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/144926-help-me-put-some-size.html


----------



## VikingWarlord (Oct 12, 2011)

Built said:


> Jesse - dammit, I can't rep you again. <fumes, shakes tiny fist in rage>



You can rep me in person in March.



Built said:


> Lynnlynn - PCA, totally.



NERDS!!


----------



## Moze (Nov 11, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I love muscle and brains.  A smart guys keeps me challenged.  Muscles are just hot.



I love it when women say they are attracted to muscle!  If the woman is only attracted to intellect, and has no interest in physique, then isn't that taking 50% of the fun of attraction away?  IMHO it is.  Everyone should strive for physical greatness.  Besides...it's healthier...no?


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 11, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> muscle won't help if you're dumb as a rock or an asshole. brains won't help if you're fat or ugly or have no personality. a great personality can make an average guy hot.



What about smart and muscular but no personality / or shy - which gets perceived as no personality until they are ready to open up.


----------

